# Seiko Lord Matic



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Does anyone have any more information on this model? I haven't really been able to find anything. Cheers


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Goridar said:


> Does anyone have any more information on this model? I haven't really been able to find anything. Cheers


 Where have you looked? A google search gave several links to other forums where there is quite a bit of information.


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

richy176 said:


> Where have you looked? A google search gave several links to other forums where there is quite a bit of information.


 Hi I was hoping for a catalog of all the different variants that where available. It seems like they tried every look possible . I know that thewatchsite had a forum post on it but it looks like photobucket has ruined that resource. There also seems to be some discrepancy on the quality reported. Some sources say that they are of similar finish to the KS and GS of the period whereas others said they were of inferior (but still good) quality. Was hoping someone on here might have some first hand experience on the matter. I myself am leaning toward them be a slightly inferior product to the KS and GS.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Photobucket have ruined many a good historical resource :taz:

From my research Seiko had two projects to produce superior watches running at two different factories. One factory produced the King Seiko, the Other the Lord Matic (LM)

They were considered roughly equal at the time, but the King Seiko is now more collected because of two things;

The LM had a weakness in the 5606 movement. If you try and quickset change the date near midnight you break the mechanism, and the quickset won't work again. You don't get away with it, so after 40+ years few of the LM have the quickset date still working.

Kings outrank Lords.

They can be a great buy - solid link bracelets, hacking auto movements that can also be handwound (unlike the 5 range) and some funky colours



The one below has a bad repainted dial - they didn't even get the jewel count right!


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

And of course, some LMs had faceted crystals  :


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Photobucket have ruined many a good historical resource :taz:
> 
> From my research Seiko had two projects to produce superior watches running at two different factories. One factory produced the King Seiko, the Other the Lord Matic (LM)
> 
> ...


 Would fixing the quickset date be feasible or would you have to get a completely new movement?

Also I though when the factories where competing for the best seiko product that it was between the Grand Seiko and the King Seiko. Did that happen twice with the with the first occurrence being between the Lord Martic and the king Seiko?



Gaspode said:


> And of course, some LMs had faceted crystals  :


 Does that not make the dial harder to read at certain angles?


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

Goridar said:


> .....Does that not make the dial harder to read at certain angles?


 Slightly, but not that significant - bigger issue is that the crystal scratches and it's almost impossible to find replacements nowadays - then again, I like watches that are a little bit 'different' so I'm happy to live with it....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Goridar said:


> Would fixing the quickset date be feasible or would you have to get a completely new movement?


 No parts available - they all snapped!

You won't get a new movement for a 40 year old Seiko anywhere. Better to live with setting the date manually.


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> No parts available - they all snapped!
> 
> You won't get a new movement for a 40 year old Seiko anywhere. Better to live with setting the date manually.


 That's a shame but I guess it is to be expected. Thank you very much 



Gaspode said:


> Slightly, but not that significant - bigger issue is that the crystal scratches and it's almost impossible to find replacements nowadays - then again, I like watches that are a little bit 'different' so I'm happy to live with it....


 Thank you very much for the info, I had never heard of faceted crystal before and it sounds interesting. However I'll probably stay away from the faceted crystal myself seeing as the crystal will be hard to replace


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Gotta love the Lord Matics very elegant watches, I have a 1977 NOS model with the day/date mechanism in tact, but most tend to be broken, and also the stems can be bent when purchasing used examples because of all that winding to get the correct date :laugh:



















The King Seiko's are also a bit fragile similar mechanism...here is my 1972 KS quickset day.date fully functional..










I also have an Export Chronometer also 1972 somewhere just below the spec of a Grand Seiko and just above a King Seiko, it also has the faceted crystal a truly stunning watch and one of my favourites, does not photo to well, it is much better in the flesh IMO  The quick set mechanism is fully functional










You can download a PDF copy of SEIKO 'Journey in Time' from my website HERE


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

martinzx said:


> Gotta love the Lord Matics very elegant watches, I have a 1977 NOS model with the day/date mechanism in tact, but most tend to be broken, and also the stems can be bent when purchasing used examples because of all that winding to get the correct date :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some very nice looking watches there, the Expert Chronometer has a great dial color. Where all those watches NOS, they all look to be pristine?

Also thank your for the link, I'll give that a read tonight.


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Okay looks like I'm starting to get somewhere 

The Lord Matic had 3 base movements. The Seiko 51xx, 52xx, and the 56xx. The Lord Matic was made by both the Suwa and Daini factories. The Suwa factory used the 56xx movement from 1968 to 1976. The movement had either 23 or 25 jewels, and was 21,600 bph. The Daini Factory made use of the 51xx and 52xx movements. The 5106 movement was in production from 1967 to 1970 and was used in the Seikomatic-p. It had 33 jewels and was 19,800 bph. The 5146 was used in the Presmatic and had 27 or 30 jewels and was a 28,800 bph movement. In the Daini Factories the 52xx movements replaced the 51xx movements. The 5206 movement was in production from 1970-1976. It could have either 23 or 25 jewels and was 28,800 bph.

Addressing the faceted crystal, it looks like the only factory to produce them was the Daini factory and the dial would have a cursive special on it. This part is speculation on my part but from all the photos I could find, all the faceted crystal Lord Matics had the Daini symbol and had the Special in cursive on the dial. I was unable to find any Suwa Lord Matics with the Special or the faceted crystal. If anyone can add to this i would appreciate it 

Sources:

http://seikoholics.yuku.com/topic/12#.U1QnBFVdX6g

https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Seiko_5200

https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Seiko_5100

https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Seiko_5600


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Goridar said:


> Addressing the faceted crystal, it looks like the only factory to produce them was the Daini factory and the dial would have a cursive special on it. This part is speculation on my part but from all the photos I could find, all the faceted crystal Lord Matics had the Daini symbol and had the Special in cursive on the dial. I was unable to find any Suwa Lord Matics with the Special or the faceted crystal.


 Actually ignore this part, already managed to disprove it. Sorry about that.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Goridar said:


> Some very nice looking watches there, the Expert Chronometer has a great dial color. Where all those watches NOS, they all look to be pristine?
> 
> Also thank your for the link, I'll give that a read tonight.


 The HiBeat Chronometer is a model from the Executive line and is thought to be an export model made for the US market more info *HERE*

Regarding the condition, I have been collecting for quite some time, so you swap and upgrade/buy better etc over time. With regarding to the Executive model I changed the Crystal I managed to source one on Ebay NOS very hard to find, the quick/day/date are made of metal I think, and not plastic which seems to be the achilles heel in the LordMatic range, but the day/date damage is due to misuse and heavy handedness of previous owners. It is getting harder to find them in tact. (but they are out there, just keep looking), I am a big fan.

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------

